# Samsung T5 External SSD 500GB on iMac late 2013?



## Mason (Mar 3, 2019)

I found a good deal on this one and considering it for my late 2013 iMac. But this iMac only has thunderbolt and USB 3.0. 

This SSD use USB 3.1.

I know basically nothing about computers, will I be able to use this on my late iMac while keeping the SSD speed?


----------



## MHP (Mar 3, 2019)

Mason said:


> I found a good deal on this one and considering it for my late 2013 iMac. But this iMac only has thunderbolt and USB 3.0.
> 
> This SSD use USB 3.1.
> 
> I know basically nothing about computers, will I be able to use this on my late iMac while keeping the SSD speed?



I run the Samsung T5 External SSD 500GB with my Mac Mini (Late 2012) over USB 3.0 and it works fine. Read/Write speeds are >400MB/sec (only around 15% slower than my internal SSD).
Be careful with the choice of the file system for initial formatting of the drive. I would still prefer the older HFS+ instead of APFS.


----------



## Mason (Mar 3, 2019)

MHP said:


> I run the Samsung T5 External SSD 500GB with my Mac Mini (Late 2012) over USB 3.0 and it works fine. Read/Write speeds are >400MB/sec (only around 15% slower than my internal SSD).
> Be careful with the choice of the file system for initial formatting of the drive. I would still prefer the older HFS+ instead of APFS.



Thanks, all I needed to know


----------

